

SSL Version Control Firefox Addon - saidajigumi
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ssl-version-control/

======
saidajigumi
This is an add-on for Firefox by Mozilla that adds a preference to disable SSL
v3 in the wake of the POODLE vulnerability[1][2]. This is intended for users
of FF prior to version 34, when SSL v3 will be disabled by default.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8456178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8456178)
[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8456564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8456564)

